
How Long Does It Take to Learn a Language? - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/1021e2dc-845a-494f-b598-def49c37234e/how-long-does-it-take-to-learn-a-language
======
laybak
Quite a few of my friends started learning a language since the beginning of
the lockdown.

Here I share experiencing learning 9 languages using different methods over
the years.

Hope it would be helpful for anyone out there considering picking up a new
language.

